# Whole Fried Red Snapper



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally did this yesterday. You'll need one big pan for sure. This one is around 20" wide. The snapper was about 18" after the fins were trimmed.

Make sure the fish is scaled.Cut cross ways along the snapper
We used the following mix but pretty much anything will work:
(salt, pepper, cayenne and lots of curry powder)

Dump the mix all over the meat part of the fish and work it into the cross cuts. Last, cover the fish in flour. 

Use canola oil deep enough to cover half the fish. Heat to 375 and fry around 5min/side. A vented grate pan works best when done. This way the bottom side stays crispy. Give it a try. It's awesome! 1 18" fish is more than enough for 2 adults.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good! i like em like that, never even thought about how big of a pan it took to cook it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

:thumbup:
Whole fish is the way to go.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my suggestion:
take it out a minute before you did that one.
looks a little burned to me.

jack


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Most people teach their kids, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Jack2, I actually removed the fish around 8 min and the inside near the bones was still raw. The skin was crispy in some areas but the meat was nice n moist. Checking it sooner is definitely a good idea.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Xpac said:


> Jack2, I actually removed the fish around 8 min and the inside near the bones was still raw. The skin was crispy in some areas but the meat was nice n moist. Checking it sooner is definitely a good idea.


That’s what I was thinking. I bet the outside had to be done like that for the inside to be. I wonder if letting it sit like a steak would finish the inside. Even though I see nothing wrong with the pic.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Xpac said:


> Jack2, I actually removed the fish around 8 min and the inside near the bones was still raw. The skin was crispy in some areas but the meat was nice n moist. Checking it sooner is definitely a good idea.


good idea. also, maybe let the fish come up to room temp. and put it in the oil at 350. i've done this with small fish like bream, mingos, etc. and usually when they're brown they're done. 
the caribbean style with lemon pepper works great with big snapper.

jack


----------

